

Apps I’d like to see - cleverjake
http://mir.aculo.us/2012/03/17/10-apps-id-like-to-see/

======
jonursenbach
Safari for Android? Never thought I'd hear anybody ask for that.

~~~
dubya
It does sound odd, but when Chrome for Android was released there was suddenly
a lot of talk about how bad the original browser was. But I assume Chrome
would fulfill this one.

~~~
jsight
Yes, I can see the appeal. I haven't used mobile safari enough to know if it
is a lot better than the stock browser in ICS. It is definitely better than
all previous Android browsers, though.

The stock ICS browser is much better. It's actually better than the current
chrome beta, imo.

------
jakeonthemove
1\. Set Outlook to send/receive every 1440 minutes :-);

2\. WinAutomation inside a VM (?);

3\. SnagIt;

6\. Adobe Device Central;

7\. WinAutomation inside a VM (?);

10\. Built in browser is great (seriously, how is Safari better?);

~~~
eloisant
In many ways Safari is better than Android stock, in particular in the HTML5
features supported.

But if you have ICS, Chrome for Android actually beats Safari.

------
54mf
"An app that sets up and updates Xcode and command line developer tools
automatically."

As someone who just spent 2 days dealing with bugs specifically related to the
Xcode 4.3.1 / iOS 5.1 release, PLEASE GOD NO. NO. GOD NO. I'll update Xcode
manually and with as much advance warning as possible, thank you very much.

------
saro1
We're working on a web app version of #4, _a version of pgAdmin that doesn't
look like it's from 2001._ Except with support for more databases besides
PostgreSQL and with a lot of cool features you can only get from a web-based
database admin and dev tool.

~~~
jiggy2011
Fantastic , I hope it will work for mysql too.

For DB admin the only nice simple tool I've ever found is SQLYog which is
Windows only.

PHPMyadmin doesn't have a very nice user experience.

I don't need a massive feature set, just something that allows me to fiddle
with testdata easily, define and edit table structure and do things like copy
tables, DBs between hosts with a couple of clicks.

~~~
culturestate
If you're on OSX, have you given Sequel Pro a try?

~~~
jiggy2011
No, on linux so a web app of some kind would be ideal.

------
killnine
The email app is more of an email app feature

~~~
dfc
This is something that RMS advocates:

 _"Once or twice or maybe three times a day I connect and transfer mail in and
out. Before sending mail, I always review and revise the outgoing messages.
That gives me a chance to catch mistakes and faux pas."_ [1]

As other commenters have pointed out it is a feature that is present in a lot
of email clients. I suspect that the author uses a web based email solution.

[1] <http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/>

------
purephase
Some of the suggestions are a bit odd, but I wholeheartedly agree on the
Android simulator. I had to do some site QA recently and trying to figure out
how to get it up and running on a Mac was painful.

Eventually just found someone with an Android device and borrowed it.

~~~
Navarr
I can't disagree. In all honesty though, I believe its due to people expecting
it to be a simulator when its a full ARM emulator. Apparently, if you have an
Intel VT enabled processor, you can make it more usable with the "Intel
Hardware Accelerated Execution Manager" - [http://software.intel.com/en-
us/articles/intel-hardware-acce...](http://software.intel.com/en-
us/articles/intel-hardware-accelerated-execution-manager/)

------
huhtenberg
> Screen recording software that’s not weird.

If you are on OS X, I heard lots of good things about <http://screenyapp.com>

------
tzm
How much would you pay for each of these apps?

------
icodestuff
defaults write com.apple.mail PollTime '1440'

